# Probleme de virus sur Imac G5 PPC ?



## BOBINES84 (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai depuis une semaine et apparu lors d'une consultation de page web (via safari) *un écran plein de tirets verticaux, très réguliers (un peu comme des points d'exclamation) qui perturbent la lisibilité de l'écran.
*Je n'ai pas réussi à m'en débarasser (pas technique pour un sou).
L'ordinateur fonctionne bien.
J'ai essayé Option + PR : rien et _Majuscule = plus de zébrures._
J'ai essayé de démarrer à parir du cd de restauration mais j'obtiens la mention : enter mac-boot puis un écran (toujours zébré) avec un dossier alternativement ? et image mac.

*Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire.* La garantie prolongée est dépasée d'un an. Je me demande si mon lecteur superdrive fonctionne bien.

Avez-vous des conseils ? Quelqu'un a-t'il eu ce problème /virus ?
Peut-on pour solutionner installer un lecteur externe pour repartir du cd d'installation ?
Faut-il s'il est out remplacer le lecteur interne ?

*Merci *:love:


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Juin 2008)

... Quand ton ordi fonctionne normalement sur son disque dur et que tu mets le DVD d'install dans le lecteur, vois-tu son icône monter sur le bureau ???

... Si oui, peux tu aller dans préférences Système (menu pomme)/Démarrage et regarder si tu trouves le système de ton DVD d'install ???

... Si oui, peux tu le sélectionner comme système pour démarrer la machine en cliquant dessus ???

... Si oui, peux tu redémarrer la machine sur ce système ???

... Si oui, as tu toujours les traits verticaux une fois démarré sur le DVD d'install ???


----------



## BOBINES84 (18 Juin 2008)

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.

Une idée de l'écran :
http://www.pixilis.com/photos/37513/




GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... Quand ton ordi fonctionne normalement sur son disque dur et que tu mets le DVD d'install dans le lecteur, vois-tu son icône monter sur le bureau ???
> 
> J'ai essayé les deux jeux d'installation que j'ai : refusés ! (certains cd/dvd de couleur claire ou trop brillant ne sont pas acceptés dans le slot ou réejectés immédiatement).
> 
> ...


----------



## BOBINES84 (18 Juin 2008)

*GAG !*  Aprés avoir cherché des infos sur les problèmes de Ram Video et constaté que là aussi, il y avait une faiblesse -  j'ai regardé (ne retrouvant plus le n°) sous l'Imac  et *en le retournant* le problème a (temporairement ?) disparu. 

Donc :* virus non mais problème technique interne oui. *

Reste le problème du lecteur superdrive naze que j'aborderai sur un autre post.

Merci à vous.


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

ce n'est pas l'histoire des condos qui fuyaient?
je ne sais pas si Apple prend encore en charge les G5 

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/

tu rentres dedans?!


----------



## BOBINES84 (18 Juin 2008)

Hélas non ! :mouais: Mais je vais ouvrir la bestiole pour voir de quoi il retourne quand même !


----------



## BOBINES84 (19 Juin 2008)

De nouveau les problèmes. La Ram video doit déc...nner. Mais quelqu'un a t'il tenté de la changer (soudé à la carte mère apparamment) ?
Merci


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2008)

en fait... la Carte Graphique est soudée a la Carte Mere! tu ne peux donc pas la dessouder... il faut changer la carte mere :/


----------



## BOBINES84 (19 Juin 2008)

Bon, ça s'agrave donc sérieux ! Si je la fait remplacer ça va valoir une petite fortune.
Quelqu'un a une idée du prix ou d'un réparateur valable en France (autre qu'Apple) ?
C'est assez ralant (vu le prix de la bête) de se dire qu'à un certain niveau, il faut en racheter un !!

Merci


----------



## BOBINES84 (20 Juin 2008)

Voir mon dernier post "heureux"


----------

